# Gator processing in Brunswick area



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone know of a good processor in the Brunswick area. How long does it take to get a gator back from a processor.  If I am on a weekend hunt can you get it done in time to pick it up on the way home. What do you do with the hide I heard you can sometimes trade it for free processing.


----------



## b rad (Aug 10, 2015)

No gator processors in Brunswick that I know of and it want be done that quick on a weekend ur best and only bet is to do it ur self and ice it and carry it home


----------

